# Oyster Mushrooms?



## StumpJumper

I love Oysters. The beetles aren't the problem, it's the larvae inside that makes them inedible VERY fast. 

Even then though you can tear pieces off and as long as they arent riddled with holes then they that piece is clean. It's hard to tell if you cut them though because the knife kind of closes up the holes as you cut.

They get pretty nasty full of worms though. 

I love having some in my bag though because you can usually smell them the rest of the day and they have suck a pleasant anise smell to them.


----------



## Michigan Mike

Anyone seen any Oysters yet?
I think after the rain yesterday, I might see the first good
flush of the season this weekend.

In the last week I've caught trout, picked plenty
of asparagus and morels, just need a few oysters
to balance off the season now.

And I agree with SJ, I love the smell of oysters
in my bag.

thanks
mike


----------



## Long Spurs

Been looking for them to, but still haven't found ant yet this year.


----------



## wartfroggy

ran across a few the other day when looking for morels. They were getting pretty bad, too bad I didn't find them earlier! Not much for bug/worm holes in them, but dried out and old.


----------



## Roosevelt

Mike, 

I found some fresh ones with a friend on 4-23 and 5-3 growing on the same dead elm out in the middle of a field. The ones on 5-3 were dark, nice suntan. Bug free! 2 or 3 lbs. worth.

My buddy ate em up and said they were tasty. He usually buys storebought.


----------



## fasthunter

I haven't found any oysters worth keeping this year yet. One really early flush and I was to late. That was it. They should be coming up pretty soon though. I'll have to keep an eye out for them while I'm at it. I did however, find my first velvet foot last week though. To old and left them though.


----------



## Roosevelt

my bud found more oysters, a whole bunch o' big ones growing on the same dead elm 2 days ago. more pinheads are forming and most likely witht the rain we got more oysters are ready to pic.

I'm not a huge fan of oysters and no longer seek em out, but I usually start finding em on BTA, elm, box elder and cottonwood the third week of April.


----------



## RippinLipp

Heres some found today with a morel growing under it. Found a bunch of them today, some to far gone others just starting.










some just starting


----------



## Fishslayer5789

Thanks for the link! I'll try and keep any eye out for these next time I'm out in the woods. My only concern is getting them mixed up with something else that looks similar.


----------



## Greenbush future

I think I found some but wasnt sure so I left them. My question is on the under side of these, rather than having rows or gills?? it seemed to be rather solid with very small pin holes through out the entire under area of the top. It was very dense and solid, meaning you could squeeze it and it wasnt smashing up, really solid and it was on an dead elm. Not having ever picked them I left it. I'll be sure to smell them next time. Any guidance or comments are always welcome.


----------



## Michigan Mike

HI GF
Those sound like dryads saddles.
They smell like watermellons or cucumbers when you break them in half.
*http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/may2001.html*

I see oysters on elms occasionaly, but mostly
on dead poplars.
Oysters will have a sweet anise smell to them.
*http://www.mushroomexpert.com/pleurotus_ostreatus.html*

mike


----------

